# 4' x 8' HO Layout



## jfriedrich (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi All,

After getting some of my basic questions answered in the beginner forum I think I'm about ready to start planning/building. 

I am limited to 4' x 8' for the time being. I already have a piece of 3/4" Plywood, I'm going to get a piece of 1" foam (minimum) to glue to the plywood, seems to be the standard used. Also I'm going to get some additional lumber to stiffen up the plywood before gluing the foam down. 

For track I'm going to use Code 100, as I had some already and picked up an Atlas starter package to start with. I may use some Code 83 on spurs/sidings as suggested but time will tell, may just keep it all code 100 for simplicity. 

I will be using DCC to power the layout. 

I would like this layout to be operationally fun as well as prototypical where possible

I would like to have a "main line" but still have switching activities to perform

I'd like to be able to run at least 2 trains, maybe one elevated? 

I hope this doesn't seem to ambitious to do in a 4' x 8'. 

I do have the "bible" (Walthers Reference book) to aid in planning. I was just going to use pencil and paper to plan this out, should I be using a track planning software like Anyrail or XTrackCad? 

As I develop a track plan I will post it here for critique and suggestions for improvement.

Thanks Again,
Regards,
Jordan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jfriedrich said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After getting some of my basic questions answered in the beginner forum I think I'm about ready to start planning/building.
> 
> ...


3/4" is plenty thick enough you should be OK just using that?
Look at 2" foam you can carve deeper into it if your planning a river or lake. Maybe 2 1" glued together? All depends on what your planning.

A member here started this for track planning if you want to check it out,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5567&highlight=track+planning+program


----------

